# Crows, in the USA and Canada...



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Has anyone noticed or observed that the crow populations seems to be thriving during the winter? This is the 3rd consecutive winter (that I'VE noticed) that it seems that crows rebound or regroup in the winter.

During the last few summers, crows around here haven't been very noticeable or presented themselves in large numbers. In the wintertime, they seem to come out of nowhere and are gaining numbers. I'm not sure if this is because of WNV and because in the northern latitudes, mosquitos are all but wiped out in winter.

I've been enjoying the many crows flying about, foraging and cawing...their jet black feather contrasting sharply against the virgin snow.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I love seeing them in numbers because they really keep the hawks away, or at least they can't stop cawing and always alert you. Maybe they band together when the pickings are slim?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

For some reason, our crow family is down to three this winter. Usually we have around 7-8 in the summer. Don't know what is going on. I just know I love them dearly.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

There is a church about 4 miles away and the crows there if they are crows could be Ravens as well as they seem so big. Anyways they seem to gather in the trees over there and I swear there has to be around 30 of them all grouped together. Maybe if I am really lucky this year I will get one in or even my other pal and rehab it  I can't reheb it but she can and that would be so totally awesome. 

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There is a group of about 8 that visit my backyard each day to see what tidbits can be found. There is a very sizeable group of crows that hang out near the public library where they gorge on some type of small berry that is growing on the trees there. I also see quite a few crows at the duck pond park each day. I really enjoy watching and listening to them.

Terry


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Oh yeah... I have about 35 around my house... the only thing about them is that they have gotten into my loft before and eaten squabs=( nasty buggers if you ask me.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Yes...I have noticed the same. The numbers in our air police force has been growing. I am always glad to see them.


----------



## ncfancypigeon (Jan 10, 2008)

They do seem to be thriving!
We have one American crow and one fish crow here permanently for education, they are wonderful!
Watch them work together, its amazing!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

We seem to have both ravens and crows coming in now. The West Nile was very hard on them but they seem to have rebounded.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I saw a flock of 300-500 on Saturday and it was an amazing sight and very loud too. They were bomb -barding a hawk.


----------



## Barn Pigeon (Feb 11, 2005)

Crows miragte like ducks. We see a lot of them in big flocks in the south in winter. They do like to each other birds young if given the chance. They like young ducks in the spring. But got to give then a thumbs-up to running them hawks off. I like to keep a few in the area in the summer months .


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

I see more in the winter around my house.Or maybe I just pay more attention due to hawks!I like to see them around they will chase hawks and if I hear them making a lot of noise I can be sure there is a hawk near by!


----------



## ncfancypigeon (Jan 10, 2008)

Just because I think this is cool, do you all know what a flock of crows or a flock of ravens are called? Two different things, but just wondering, because I think its cool


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

ncfancypigeon said:


> Just because I think this is cool, do you all know what a flock of crows or a flock of ravens are called? Two different things, but just wondering, because I think its cool


A murder of crows and an unkindness of ravens ??

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I think a murder of crows is right, but it ought to be a Poe of ravens  or a blackness of ravens. I've also heard a congress of crows.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I haven't noticed any more crows than usual. We have four who seem to be permanent residents. They chase away the hawks and all seem to be a family. West Nile really decimated their numbers in the past few years here in So. Calif. I'm hoping the ones who made it will be immune.

Margaret


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Many crows this year! The crows have settled down into my neighborhood and are a force to be reckoned with. Sometimes there are more than I can count outside. There are a few in particular who like hanging around my house. I think they're trying to figure out why that "red feathered tall crow" makes such weird "crow" noises at them (but always has crackers for them!) I actually keep "crow food" in the car and though I drive very little at the moment, when I do drive, it's not odd to see me pulled over throwing crackers out the window.   They are such extremely intelligent and remarkable birds, I feel lucky whenever they take time to visit me.

Edit: as Homer Simpson once said, "A murder, Honey. A group of crows is called a murder." I can never forget Homer knowledge!!


----------



## ncfancypigeon (Jan 10, 2008)

> A murder of crows and an unkindness of ravens ??


REALLY close. It is a murder of crows, but its an Insanity of ravens!! LOL

Pray this isn't true in their behavior. We are taking in three HUGE ravens from Alaska, they are the size of our black vulture. So, if they are insane, I'm in trouble!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

ncfancypigeon said:


> REALLY close. It is a murder of crows, but its an Insanity of ravens!! LOL
> 
> Pray this isn't true in their behavior. We are taking in three HUGE ravens from Alaska, they are the size of our black vulture. So, if they are insane, I'm in trouble!!!


Thanks for the right term for the ravens! I suspect the ravens won't be insane in the least, but they are very, very intelligent and may give you a run for your money in that regard!  

Terry


----------



## ncfancypigeon (Jan 10, 2008)

We kinda figure that, they are as large as our vulture and corvids, so yes, VERY smart. But, we live with three ***** and two crows, we are used to highly intellegent animals.
I always suggest people don't live with animals smarter than they are, I never follow my own rules! ROFL


----------



## ncfancypigeon (Jan 10, 2008)

I just had to post this. Two of the three ravens we are getting from Alaska arrived last night OMG, they are HUGE!!!
Bigger then our black vulture by FAR!!!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Picture?

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, bigger than a black vulture? Yes, please do post some pictures. Congratulations.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I have a feeling that I may learn something here.


----------



## ncfancypigeon (Jan 10, 2008)

Here are pictures......
Morgana

Merlin

And our new hawk, Kahlan
She has some pretty serious health problems, and we are hoping we can work through those!

I'm not sure if you can tell how big those ravens are, most in this part of the US are twice the size of an American Crow, these are THREE TIMES that size!!!!


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh my gosh... I love crows and ravens to the ends of the earth...

They are so stunningly beautiful and remarkably smart... Oh, how I'd love to raise, train and study them some day...


Vasp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Morgana, Merlin and Kahlan - welcome to North Carolina. You are all gorgeous.

I hope Kahlan can be helped. He doesn't look like a happy camper in that picture.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WoW! What beautiful birds!!

Those Ravens look like they "talk" a lot...or is there another reason their beaks are open?

Do keep us updated...sure hope Kahlan does well!!

Hugs and Scritches to all!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## ncfancypigeon (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you for your kind words everybody!!!
Yes, the ravens are quite talkative!!! They sound SO different from the crows though! When we picked them up, I thought I heard a puppy at the airport, it was the ravens! They are beautiful, but HUGE and a little intimidating! We put anklets on them the first night, which were gone in minutes!!!! They are going to be a challenge, but its ok, nothing comes easy, right?



> I hope Kahlan can be helped. He doesn't look like a happy camper in that picture.


She is not. She has not been through an easy time and now needs to learn to trust humans! 
They all do though! Time....I keep telling myself it all takes time!

Today our little fox, BooBoo had to go in for MAJOR surgery, so he's getting most of the intense attention right now. Please keep this little guy in your thoughts!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SENDING WARM HEALING THOUGHTS AND HUGS TO BOO-BOO!! WISHING ALL THE BEST AND _FAST_ HEALING!  

Please keep us updated!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## ncfancypigeon (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you! BooBoo and I both appreciate that!
BooBoo is NOT being very cooperative though! He's pulled several stitches out and then torn glue off! 
He's sure making this healing thing tough!
But, we are getting there, he'll get better!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Ncfancypigeon, 

Wow, beautiful ravens you are looking after! They are common ravens, the largest of their kind and of the corvidae family. 27 inches from tip of beak to tip of tail is their maximum length. So you're right, larger than a black vulture but around the same size or a bit smaller than a turkey vulture. Most people don't realize that there are several species of crows in North America and a couple species of ravens. The crows all look alike as do the ravens, only size, behaviours and habitat can distinguish them to the novice. So, a fish crow is quite small compared to a common raven, but a common crow is not very much smaller than a Chihuahuan Raven. It all depends what species you're comparing what other one too. 

Anyway, may I ask why you had ravens shipped to you in NC? I'm assuming you are a rehabber, but why all that distance?

Good luck with them all and the hawk too!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

There were Ravens who built nests at ASU and started quite a people fan club!

One day, coming to work, I heard a CAW! and saw a PIGEON chasing a Raven!

At home, every so often, I'll hear CAW! and rush out to look for the Raven! Always enjoy seeing them around!

Shi


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> One day, coming to work, I heard a CAW! and saw a PIGEON chasing a Raven!
> 
> At home, every so often, I'll hear CAW! and rush out to look for the Raven! Always enjoy seeing them around!
> 
> Shi



Hi Shi, 

That is quite a sight you saw, the pigeon chasing the raven. Ravens have been known to attack and kill pigeons and wouldn't hesitate making a meal out of one if it could. 

Btw, ravens don't "Caw".


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, for lack of a better word, I call it a "raucous" caw type sound...very distinctive to me...

Uh, WHAT sound DO Ravens make...I KNOW it's a Raven (seen and heard 'em at the Grand Canyon too)...at least the people at ASU called 'em Ravens...

A Crow?? mmm, don't think so...something else??

OK, Brad, I give up...WHAT is it??? 

AND, YES, I couldn't believe my eyes seeing that pigeon either! I know they kill pijies...of course, maybe THAT pij had the ATTITUDE of Mr. Squeaks!  

Shi


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Shi, 

Well, you are probably right and that the birds you are seeing and hearing are ravens. Here is a link to a site that has raven vocalizations:

http://www.shades-of-night.com/aviary/sounds/sounds.html

We only have crows here in my area, and they have a very distinctive "caw". The voices of ravens sound quite a bit different to me though.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WoW! THANKS, BRAD!!

YEP, sounds like a RAVEN...the Crow sounds a little similiar but I have never heard "our" Ravens make that "chuckle" at the end...

The sound I heard is just ONE distinctive caw/croak(??) and maybe another one a few seconds later...sounds like the FIRST Raven voice given...

Guess one's *caw*...is another's *croak???* or something...  

Anyway, they are beautiful big black birds that come flying by only rarely...quite a treat...probably looking for a meal as we DO have a lot of pijies around...

Shi

P.S. One other thing..._every_ time I hear them, I "automatically" think *NEVERMORE!!* ROFL


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> WoW! THANKS, BRAD!!
> 
> YEP, sounds like a RAVEN...the Crow sounds a little similiar but *I have never heard "our" Ravens make that "chuckle" at the end...*
> 
> ...


LOL Shi and you're welcome....


Well, ravens and crows are in an intelligence bracket all their own. Different groups and/or flocks are known to have different "dialects" that distinguish them from others of their species in other areas. Much like the dialects of whales differ slightly from others and depending upon the location of the pod.

Nevermore was a beautiful raven for sure! I'm very much in "love" with crows and ravens, they are truly remarkable and special birds.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Matt D. said:


> Oh yeah... I have about 35 around my house... the only thing about them is that they have gotten into my loft before and eaten squabs=( nasty buggers if you ask me.


I agree with matt, we have hundreds and hundreds over here, mostly see them early morning and late evening, They scare the pigeons sometimes.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Well, I said it before and I'm saying it again...

The crow population in my neck of the woods has rebounded it surely seems! The crows are everywhere and I'm personally glad to see so many of them. I was truly beginning to think that they'd succumbed in huge numbers to WNV in my area.

Crows and owls are some of the first bird species to commence breeding & nesting in North America. I've seen large groups of crows, not owls, doing their mating rituals in the air; diving bombing rivals, chasing females etc., I love it!

Crows are such amazing and interesting birds, I just love watching them.


----------

